#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-12-06
 * alexneb ta mañana
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-12-11
<SergioMeneses> arescorpio, unimix elopio \o
<unimix> SergioMeneses, o/
<SergioMeneses> unimix, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> tiempo sin ver nicks conocidos
